# 14000 sq, ft



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Im to bid on a parking lot just over 14,000 sq. ft. The lot is fairly wide open with a small gravel drive next to the main parking lot. 

My question is how long will this lot take to plow with 3" of snow and what would you charge. 

This is my first year and this is what im guesstimating.

25 min to plow 

32.00 to plow for 2-4

45 for 4-8 and

64 for 8-12 with an additional 1.oo per in after 12" 

What do you guys think, am I even close on this?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd say you're right on. Might take a little longer in the beginning until you've done it a couple of times. Just have it figured out where you want the snow piled and push it back. Then figure out the most efficient means of getting it there so you're not going over an area you've already plowed (or as little as possible). I've found taking pictures of the area and running through practice pushes in my head helps. Stake the sides of the driveway and obstacles before it snows.

One suggestion - You might want to think about bumping that $1.00 and inch up to $1.25 or $1.50 for an area that size. Run a couple of scenarios through you mind - like if it snowed 15" or 20", how often would you plow and how much would you make for each trip.

Now, if there are likely to be cars parked in this lot while you're trying to plow, that throws your figures off.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

clncut,
this is only my opinion but i think you are underpricing yourself...i'm not sure if prices in your area are different..they probably are..for those #'s...i wouldnt even start my truck..think about it you can get 40-50 bucks for a resedential driveway...that would take less than 5 min. your going to do a parking lot for that little??? i would figure a 2-4 inch you can blow thru fairly quickly..but clearly an 4- 8" push in a parking lot is at least a few hundred bucks


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

I have $35.00 to show and 1.40 a min there after.. and the clock starts at the driveway till I leave!


----------

